# 3 Fatties with Q view



## mcmelik (May 29, 2009)

I am finally getting around to posting these Fatties that I made a couple of weeks ago to teach my neighbor how to make them. I made a Rueben with kraut swiss cheese and corned beef. And one with fried morel mushrooms steamed asparagus parmesian and mozerella. My neighbor came over with some Zatarain's Jambamya cooked up and added some shrimp and asparagus. First up is the Rueben

I layered the cheese corned beef and kraut.

Rolled them up and did the weave. Next is the mushroom asparagus alfredo Fattie

I cover the sausage with fresh Parmision

Fried up some fresh shrooms

Then I layed out nice rows of the asparagus and mushrooms. It's kind of hard to tell with the alfredo sauce coveiring it up. Then added some mozerella

Then we worked on the neighbor's
Piles up the Jambalaya covered wit hshrimp and asparagus and some added a little chedder cheese for good measure


Put them in the smoker at about 230 for about 2 1/2 hours and this is what came out

The Rueben

The Shroom and asparagus

And the Jambalya

They all turned out great I liked the Jambalya the best. The Rueben was very good but very rich.It is always nice to turn your friends on to something new like the good old fattie. Enjoy
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Mark


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 29, 2009)

Nice smoke, Mark! They got me hungry now! That Reuben looks superbe!

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## foxmid (May 29, 2009)

Wow.  I'm going to make me a reuben this weekend.  

That one looks AWESOME!  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## cowgirl (May 29, 2009)

Looks excellent! Love your stuffing ingredients!


----------



## the dude abides (May 29, 2009)

Those all look awesome.  I especially love the reuben one, I'm a big fan of morels too.  Did the sauce kill off the flavor of them?  They're pretty delicate.


----------



## mcmelik (May 29, 2009)

The Dude Abides;314343 said:
			
		

> Those all look awesome. I especially love the reuben one, I'm a big fan of morels too. Did the sauce kill off the flavor of them? They're pretty delicate.[/quote
> 
> No you could still taste the mushrooms just fine. I used Ragu garlic alfredo sauce. I usually make my own sauce when i make my mushroom asparagus alfredo. Which is excelent by the way and my favorite spring time meal. But I was in a pinch for time so cheated a little


----------



## swinging meat (May 29, 2009)

I will have to add the ruben to the "to do list" along with your friends version.


----------



## jagerviking (May 29, 2009)

They all look great! That reuben looks insane good, gonna try that one fo sho


----------



## jjrokkett (May 29, 2009)

Looks mighty tasty Mark!  Nice pic's


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job on the fatties...


----------



## mballi3011 (May 30, 2009)

That trio looks fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I like the reuben No the jambayala No the reuben No the jambamya 
Well that one


----------



## irishteabear (May 30, 2009)

Very creative!  They all look delicious.


----------



## meatball (May 30, 2009)

Wow those look awesome, all three!! On the ruben one, did you use the meat from those Johnsonville brats as the sausage layer? I've never thought about doing that, but what a great idea!!!!


----------



## indyboy (May 30, 2009)

All three look great! I had never heard of fatties until I got on this website. How long did you soke them & at what temp? Gotta put these at the TOP of my list!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 30, 2009)

Holy crap those look great! I read the post thinking I might at least see a new type of fattie and I was not disappointed at all! The Jambalaya fattie looks fantastic! I will definitely be trying that one soon.

Dave


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 2, 2009)

I put them on for about 2 1/2 hours at 230 until they got to 160 internal. Seems to be about the norm for a 1 pound of sausage fattie


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes I used the Johnsonville Brats for the Reuben Fattie. Just sounded like they would go together to me. JUst slice them open and push the meat out.


----------



## grothe (Jun 2, 2009)

Real nice job on the fatties...they all look delicious!!


----------

